# Christmas Humor And Other Christmassy Stuff



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

It's almost that time. Share it if you've got it.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

I'm 65 and I still like this song.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

> *“Leise rieselt der Schnee” (“Softly falls the snow”)*
> 
> “Leise rieselt der Schnee” (“Softly falls the snow”) is a popular German carol about the Christ Child’s arrival and the snow falling in winter. The melody is traditional. The lyrics are from a poem by *Eduard Ebel* (1839-1905). The original 1895 title was “Weihnachtsgruß” (“Christmas greeting”) in Ebel’s _Gesammelte Gedichte_ (“collection of poems”). Ebel was a Protestant pastor, poet, and composer.
> 
> https://www.german-way.com/history-and-culture/german-language/german-christmas-carols/leise-rieselt-der-schnee/








Deutsch (German)English*“Leise rieselt der Schnee”
“Softly falls the snow”*_Text: Eduard Ebel_ (1895)
_Volksweise_Literal English translation – _HF_
Traditional melodyLeise rieselt der Schnee,
Still und starr ruht* der See.
Weihnachtlich glänzet der Wald:
Freue Dich, Christkind kommt bald!Softly falls the snow,
Quiet and frozen rests the lake.
Christmas-like sparkles the forest:
Rejoice! The Christ Child will soon be here.In den Herzen ist’s warm,
Still schweigt Kummer und Harm,
Sorge des Lebens verhallt:
Freue Dich, Christkind kommt bald!In our hearts it’s warm,
Silent are sorrow and grief,
Life’s worries fade away:
Rejoice! The Christ Child will soon be here.Bald ist Heilige Nacht,
Chor der Engel erwacht,
Horch’ nur wie lieblich es schallt:
Freue Dich, Christkind kommt bald!Soon it’s Christmas Eve,
Choir of angels awakes,
Just hear how lovely it sounds:
Rejoice! The Christ Child will soon be here.*The original used “liegt [lies] der See,” but today “ruht der See” is more common.
BACK > German Christmas Carol Lyrics


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

*O Du Fröhliche*


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

The Sun: Woman blames husband for obscene Christmas decoration fail – and you’ll never see Santa Claus the same way....








Woman blames husband for obscene Christmas decoration fail - it's hilarious


A WOMAN has gone viral on social media after she shared a major fail while setting up her home’s Christmas decorations. Be warned, you’ll never see Santa Claus the same way ever again. …




www.the-sun.com


----------



## vvaleryilly (Nov 11, 2021)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102031


It is very funny)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## vvaleryilly (Nov 11, 2021)

Immediately such a good mood!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

How is Christmas exactly like your job? You do all the work and some fat guy in a suit gets all the credit.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102853


Yes, I’ve been asked. Haven’t committed yet. Actually I will probably be working Saturday, so maybe another year.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

no really said:


> View attachment 102897


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 102957


Hmmmm. That can mean a lot of different things.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

67drake said:


> Hmmmm. That can mean a lot of different things.


It mostly gives away her location in east Tennessee!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

On Christmas Eve, Nathan thought it would be nice to buy his wife a little gift for the next day. Always short of money, he thought long and hard about what that present might be' Unable to decide, Nathan entered Macy's and in the cosmetics section he asked the girl, 'How about some perfume?' 

She showed him a bottle costing $100. 'Too expensive,' muttered Nathan. The young lady returned with a smaller bottle for $75. 'Oh dear,' Nathan groused, 'still far too much.'

Growing rather annoyed at Nathan's meanness, the sales girl brought out a tiny $50 bottle and offered it to him. 

Nathan became really agitated, 'What I mean', he whined, 'is I'd like to see something really cheap.' So the sales girl handed him a mirror.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

Lee, A seven-year-old boy, was asked to say thanks for the Christmas dinner. The family members bowed their heads in expectation. 

Lee began his prayer, thanking God for his Mommy, Daddy, brothers, sister, Grandma, and all his aunts and uncles. 

Then he began to thank God for the food. He gave thanks for the turkey, the stuffing, even the cranberry sauce. 

Then Lee paused, and everyone waited ... and waited. After a long silence, the young fellow looked up at his mother and asked, "If I thank God for the Brussels sprouts, won't he know that I'm lying?"


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Tom Horn said:


> View attachment 103223


Cool, new boots!!


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)

One particular Christmas season a long time ago Santa was ready for his Christmas run... but there were problems. 

Four of his elves got sick, and the trainee elves did not produce the toys as fast as the regular ones so Santa was beginning to feel the pressure of being behind schedule. 

Then Mrs. Claus told Santa that her Mother was coming to visit. This stressed Santa even more. 

When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to give birth and two had jumped the fence and were out, heaven knows where. More stress. 

Then when he began to load the sleigh one of the boards cracked and the toy bag fell to the ground and scattered the toys. 

So, frustrated, Santa went into the house for a cup of coffee and a shot of whisky. 

When he went to the cupboard, he discovered that the elves had hid the bottle and there was nothing to drink. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the coffee pot and it broke into hundreds of little pieces all over the kitchen floor. 

He went to get the broom and found that mice had eaten the straw it was made from. Just then the doorbell rang and Santa cussed on his way to the door. 

He opened the door and there was a little angel with a great big Christmas tree. 

The angel said, very cheerfully, "Merry Christmas Santa. Isn't it just a lovely day? I have a beautiful tree for you. Isn't it just a lovely tree? Where would you like me to stick it?" 

Thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.


----------



## Tom Horn (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------

